# Bruce Lee Central



## Davidc316 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi. 

A friend of mine who knows some of you guys told me that you might be interested in my new website. 

I don't want to steal anyone from this great site, but I'd really appreciate if you give me a visit or two. 

It's at www.bruceleecentral.com 

It took me several months of really hard work and research before I could finish the site. Although there aren't many Bruce Lee pictures, I have included lots of information that's not available on any other Bruce Lee or JKD websites. 

Thanks, 

David

PS- this is a copy of the thread I put in the general forum.  I hope you don't mind, but I think the JKD guys may also be interested in my Bruce Lee fan site.  I am not some faceless spammer trying to sell junk.  I'm just a Bruce Lee fan trying to get a couple of hits. 

PPS- does this website do link enchanges?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Davidc316 _
> *PS- this is a copy of the thread I put in the general forum.  I hope you don't mind, but I think the JKD guys may also be interested in my Bruce Lee fan site.  I am not some faceless spammer trying to sell junk.  I'm just a Bruce Lee fan trying to get a couple of hits. *



No worries. We allow up to three copies of a post if it's an announcement like this.



> *
> PPS- does this website do link enchanges? *



Contact *Kaith Rustaz*.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Davidc316 (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks I  appreciate the positive response and I shall contact that person about the link thingy


----------

